# Portugal



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Whilst on a CL last week got chatting to an old chappy, as one does, he mentioned about Orbital ( think thats what he called them ) a chain of camp sites. anyone know of anything of a similar name in case I have it wrong. Again :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Cabby, it's not Orbital, it's Orbitur. We used them a couple of times last year but I am sorry I can't remember much about them. I was driving around just trying to have a good time with my wife before she became to ill to travel so everything was done in a dream state, having a good time and sod the expense, time, distance etc.
Hope someone else has more info for you,
Regards,
Norman


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi cabby see here: http://www.orbitur.com/en_Home1.html

Bit like the CC only smaller.

Olley


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks to all most helpful of you.will now go and have a wander through their website.

cabby


----------

